# Anyone like the energy sector?



## Aceyducey (12 July 2004)

Hi,

I've particularly been trading energy stocks in the last year.

Anyone else out there with an interest in, views of or experiences they could share about the sector?

Cheers,

Aceyducey


----------



## wayneL (12 July 2004)

FYI

August Crude Oil futures:


----------



## Aussiejeff (13 July 2004)

Hi Aceyducey.

Yeah, I am particularly interested in the energy/base resources sectors. Over 50% of my stocks are in those two sectors alone. SGL, BHP, WPL, ORG, PHY, HDR, OXR.

Generally, my gut feeling is that I foresee only stronger and stronger demand in coming years for these two sectors (with most demand mainly coming from China, India, Japan etc). 

I've read plenty of US-based analysts getting nervous over the US's ever-worsening debt position - with no magic bullet around the corner. However, when a significant US-based market correction comes, I think the Oz energy/base resources sectors will hold up better than most. That's my tip anyway!

PS: I've just retired, thanks to a generous will - left recently by my poor departed mum. My wife and I  intend to live off the earnings thhrough investments, and the shares are only part of that scheme. I intend to hold a majority of our investment in cash management reserves in the short term, but moving some into and out of the share market as reasonably 'safe' buying-selling opportunities present, until some direction emerges of the US market returning to a more clearly defined bullish or bearish stance. Post - US elections will be interesting, that is for sure!

Ultimately, my hope is that the rapidly growing Asian markets can soften any looming crisis and after effects in the US economy as far as our own ASX is concerned.

Good luck - 

AJ


----------



## Aceyducey (24 July 2004)

*Energy Sector: Merlin Petroleum float*

Hi,

I'd like to let everyone know about the Merlin Petroleum float. The company's prospectus is now online at www.merlinpetroleum.com.au.

Merlin is an Australian oiler with assets in the Cooper Basin and Northern Territory.

It's conducting a dual listing on the ASX and AIM board in London.

I won't comment further at this stage as I'm involved.

However, I'd love to hear people's feedback on the prospectus.

Cheers,

Aceyducey


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

Is anybody watching alternative energy stocks? Any favorites? I think it's time to keep an eye on them. 

Comments welcome!

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (2 August 2004)

Hi Stefan,
What do you mean by 'alternative'? Is it the smaller, lesser known ones?

As far as oil is concerned, I like Hardman Resources (HDR) but it's been running for awhile now- around $2.35 at the moment.  If you want to see a strongly trending stock then boy is this a good one!!!

I prefer to get the penny dreadfuls on the way up (yeah, it's tough- so many to pick from).

RichKid


----------



## stefan (2 August 2004)

Richkid,

No I was referring to companies that are into alternative sources of energy like solar or wind or whatever is out there. Take SES for example. Their product range has come a long way and so has the share price. But that's just one of many. I'm just wondering if anybody else is watching these kind of companies at all. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (3 August 2004)

I get it now, should have guessed. I've had an eye on a couple of the larger co's. Origin Energy and Pacific Hydro are the ones that come to mind. Solar and wind energy mainly.
There's also Geodynamics which seeks to harness thermal energy from the earth and create electricity. There is another stock that's upto something similar but I didn't see much in it so don't remember the name- there must be dozens like this. Geodynamics in particular has had a great run in the last year.

These are the only ones that come to mind. I have a feeling that some of the better ones aren't listed so there maybe opportunities when they need more capital and decide to list. 

RichKid


----------



## stefan (4 August 2004)

Richkid,

You're right. There are many good companies that aren't listed on the market at the moment. I'm interested because oil is running up and that will naturally create a demand for alternatives. Of course this is over a longer period of time. But one has to be ready before the crowd gets in 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (5 August 2004)

Hi Stefan,

Yeah, you're right it's good to get in early, that's what I meant about HDR- a 5cent gain at around $1.50 is great, but at $2.50 it's not much at all. Still it's running quite well if you're interested. I'm looking for smaller oil and gas stocks that may have more puff in them, TAP seems to be trending well but I'd like to see something smaller with more leverage- let me know if you find any.

Check out the thread on Gold- I like Gold and I'm on for the ride. I think it'll be a better one to ride than Oil since high Oil prices are finally being accepted now but Gold is still not convincing everyone- that's my tip, worth a look.

RichKid


----------



## stefan (6 August 2004)

Rich,

Thanks for your posting. Yes, smaller companies are what I'm after. I'm not trading gold, mainly for the same reasons as you said. I didn't have much time to search for more alternatives but I'll let you know when I find one that catches my interest.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Aceyducey (11 August 2004)

I wouldn't be buying Hardman today however 

Cheers,

Aceyducey


----------



## wayneL (11 August 2004)

Oil demand will soon outstrip supply... 

http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2004/s1172404.htm
9 August,2004
Reporter: Mark Colvin


----------



## GreatPig (11 August 2004)

> I wouldn't be buying Hardman today however



I don't know. If you follow the Navrinvest strategy, now would be the ideal time to buy some more, wouldn't it? 

GP


----------



## RichKid (11 August 2004)

Hey, what's Navrinvest?


----------



## RichKid (11 August 2004)

> I wouldn't be buying Hardman today however
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Aceyducey




But Maybe buy HDR tomorrow- or better still if you love risk and can handle it- HDRWMI (call warrants). VERY, VERY RISKY THOUGH!!! Have to wait and see. Don't get burnt. 

IF the fall is due to the unconfirmed plot alone and if the plot has failed then there's no reason for things to stay so bad. Exciting action???!!!! Or a disaster in the making... ??? We'll soon know.

RichKid


----------



## GreatPig (11 August 2004)

> Hey, what's Navrinvest?



http://www.navrainvest.com.au/index.asp?content=main

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stefan (11 August 2004)

I like that system. They buy when it's cheap and they sell when it's overpriced.   



> The NavTraDE system sells shares as share prices appreciate.



Wow! Who would have thought... I always did it exactly the other way round... 

Sorry, I'll be more serious next time. Had a busy day and I'm tired.  ;D

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## RichKid (12 August 2004)

Thanks GP,

Looks like another fund manager to me, but that's IMHO.

Buy Low Sell High is just and ideal from what I've gathered- trying to do it properly is another story as you never really know a Low or High until afterwards. You can always go short too via puts so there can be joy in selling (derivatives) when a stock is low.

Has anyone seen the joke in Schwager's intro to 'Technical Analysis'? (investor goes to the Himalaya mountains). (sorry, too lazy to type it all out)  

RichKid


----------



## resourceful_man (1 August 2005)

SGL looks to have bottomed.
Sales look much better, but I'm just watching for the time being and see if the chart can hold.
One to watch in the future but still holds some risk.


----------



## Aussiejeff (1 August 2005)

resourceful_man said:
			
		

> SGL looks to have bottomed.
> Sales look much better, but I'm just watching for the time being and see if the chart can hold.
> One to watch in the future but still holds some risk.




I've been trading these down to the trough (some losses on the way) and now on the way up (some nice profits starting to balance those losses).. if they continue northwards my ongoing SGL account will be looking decidedly healthy.

I don't see relatively high risks with this stock going forward, now that they have purged the fat cats (including that money-grabbing CEO Butcher) and are streamlining their organisation with some serious executive belt tightening. Added to which I expect they will appoint a decent CEO in the near future which should see the shares bounce.

On top of that, they have paid out the AGL loan in full and are rapidly moving towards cash flow positive earnings in the next quarter with plenty more well income to follow over the next year. Energy stocks such as SGL, BPT, ORG etc and utilities like ENV, DUE, APA, AGL etc  form my main trading platform (most are relatively safe in times of economic crisis - as seen in the last market pullback in March-April compared to consumer discretionary or finance stocks) and they have enough day to day or week to week volatility for me to range trade in slow periods. Added to which most utilities and a few energy stocks pay some reasonable dividends which can help if you get stuck with them for a bit...

That's my theory anyhoo!

;o)

AJ


----------



## mime (1 August 2005)

I've bought into the energy sector since Nov last year and I'm very pleased with the results. With such a demand for energy the stock prices will always go one way(within reason)


----------



## Aussiejeff (15 November 2005)

Good announcement for SGL today. $42 million from AGL as part of finalisation of JV has been paid to SGL. That should burn a big hole in any of SGL's outstanding debts and turn the current financial assets/liabilities ratio on its head.

SGL should be able to produce more stable earnings from here on with development risks (as well as profits) shared by AGL. There is also a hint of a much more earnings positive future in the Chairman's address to shareholders - he mentions the re-organised company under the banner "Wollemi Energy" would be looking at other forms of energy provision as well as expanding the gas production (eg power generation).

I HOLD.

Cheers,

AJ


----------

